# Rockwood Lump Charcoal



## thrifty token (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally got to use some of this Charcoal . Stuff is made from Missouri hard woods.  I must say that this product lights easy and burns long and holds temps well.  Worth the price to ship to the East Coast.    Found my new lump fuel!

Off site links removed per Terms of Service by SmokinHusker


----------



## beaummiler (Sep 3, 2013)

Will have to try it i live an hr away from stl and never heard of it


----------



## dburne (Sep 3, 2013)

Good to know here as well, I go through St Louis every 8 weeks or so - might have to pay them a visit.

Have not tried lump yet, looking for a reason to give it a go.


----------



## stlcharcoal (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind review, I appreciate it.

If anyone has any questions about charcoal, fire away!


----------



## beaummiler (Sep 4, 2013)

I live in illinois not to far from stl what stores have your product also what is your lump made from


----------



## stlcharcoal (Sep 4, 2013)

It's 100% Missouri hardwoods--mostly oak, some hickory, maple, etc. that comes out of the timber mill.  Anything that isn't straight, has too many knots, or cannot be made into quality lumber or furniture usually gets sent to a charcoal plant.  No softwoods, lumber/flooring/molding scrap, or foreign woods in ours though.


----------



## cman55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just found out my local ACE carries Rockwood. Its kinda pricey but its worth not having to pay the shipping.


----------

